# angeln in den usa



## matchmaster 187 (31. Januar 2007)

hallo leute#h

mich interessiert wie wo und worauf man in den usa angeln kann?

erzählt mir über eure erfahrungen(in allen staaten)
mich würde auch interessieren wie es mit den friedfisch angeln steht



würd mich über eure antwort freuen!!!


----------



## Hacker (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in den usa*

Angeln kannste in jeden See bzw Fluss. Friedfisch Angeln kenn ich mich nicht so aus aber paar Karpfen sollten schon drin sein. Wichtig ist es aber sich vorher ein Schein zu kaufen für den jeweiligen State


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in den usa*



matchmaster 187 schrieb:


> hallo leute#h
> 
> mich interessiert wie wo und worauf man in den usa angeln kann?
> 
> ...



Das ist wie die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen...
Du kannst dort fast überall Angeln,etwas spezieller deine Suche und Dir kann geholfen werden.
Nicht :rsein,aber bei den vielen Bundesstaaten,wo soll man da anfangen und wo aufhören ????


Der   STF  #6


----------



## Volker2809 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in den usa*

Auf Karpfen wird in USA nicht geangelt. Wäre mir zumindest neu!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in den usa*

Die meisten Bundesstaaten haben ne nette Homepage, auch mit dem dort wichtigeren Aspekt "Fishing". 
Dort kann man alles wichtige zu den "State-Fish" finden. :g

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen (mit einer gewissen Unschärfe ), daß die USA ein Bass-Anglerland sind, mit den vielen Barscharten auch ganz schön Auswahl. Dementsprechend ist das meiste daraus ausgerichtet, KuKö-Gummi ran, lütte Peitsche und los.

Karpfen sind dort erst seit kurzem und teilweise als Fische anerkannt, als Sportfische noch weniger, erstmal galten und gelten die als Unkraut dort, weil sie eingeschleppt als Wasserschweine den Amis mal so richtig gezeigt haben, wie es ist die (Wasser)Sau rauszulassen. 

Nur bei so einem Wasser wie dem warmen Mississippi würden hier den meisten "Carphuntern" wohl die Augen übergehen, was dort tonnenweise heranwuchert.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in den usa*

schließe mich den vorpostern an ... angeln kannst du garantiert überall - aber aufgrund der Größe müßtest du schon sagen wo du da hin willst .... von Haien an den Küsten bis Forellen in den Bergen ist da alles drin !
Karpfen werden da eigendlich eher als Plage angesehen ... und z.B. als dankbare Zielobjekte zum bowfishing gern genommen ...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in den usa*

Hey die Bordies 
Hacker & Angel Det 
haben dass wesentliche schon geschrieben...
Wünsch dir aber viel Spass vor Ort & einen echt guten Kontakt zu einem/oder mehreren Einheimischen:vik: !

Grüsse aus Indien|wavey:


----------



## matchmaster 187 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in den usa*

ich werde haupsachlich im westen sein(californien nevada arizona utha)

werde aber auch in kentucky und alabama sein 

ich fische am liebsten mit der picker und matchrute auf schleien rotaugen brassen usw.

gibt es in den staaten fische die sich so beangeln lassen?

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in den usa*

vergiss das mit dem picker und den rotaugen.
die meisten ami-angler kennen nicht mal die namen der whitefish. alles was nicht bass, wallye, pike oder trout ist ist futterfisch!

du bekommst mit ausnahme von fliegenhaken auch keine kleinen haken zu kaufen!!! auch keine posen, außer dicke korken für die kinder. die hängen die an nen bambusstecken und fangen irgendwas.

in usa fischt man mit allen variationen kunstköder auf bass, bluegill, crappie dort wo das wasser warm ist, auf trout und salmon dort wos kalt ist.

es gibt dort auch keine rutenhalter, futter etc.

lass dir diese einmaligen spinnfischergelegenheiten nicht entgehen und verschwende deine zeit nicht mit dem kleinzeug von zuhause!!!

10000de mitglieder in diesem bord werden dich beneiden in alabama auf black bass fischen zu können! ich inklusive.


----------



## Sonax (6. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in den usa*

also ich hab gerade ein Jahr ganz in der Nähe von Chicago gelebt. Also NordWest Indiana.

Steelheads, Lachse in Mengen, des Weiteren Walleye (ähnlich unserem Zander), Brown Trouts, Muskys,....sonst halt bluegills und son zeugs, aber wer macht sowas wenn man steelheads angeln kann 

ein bericht wollte ich eig auch mal post, hab cy 100 fischbilder^^


edit: ich seh grad, das bild im avantar is eins davon^^


----------



## uwe103 (6. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in den usa*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Auf Karpfen wird in USA nicht geangelt. Wäre mir zumindest neu!



Moin,

na dann schau mal hier http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/

auch hier gibt es Infos http://www.geocities.com/imdpmim/dragoncarp.html

reciht erst mal hin, oder ?


----------

